
Metasploit Msfd Remote Code Execution – 2018 - ThreatQueue
https://threatqueue.com/2018/05/16/all-metasploit-users-vulnerable-to-msfd-remote-code-execution/
======
cwkoss
Is this a joke? This is a method of hosting an unauthenticated shell. Remote
code execution is literally the point of that command.

